# Ugly Prom Dress of the Day: Pink Princess



## daer0n (May 6, 2008)

We somehow don't think even Barbie herself could have been persuaded to wear this dress, which appears to have been fashioned out of a pair of Barbara Cartland's old curtains, and which makes us think of a Disney Princess gone wrong. Very wrong. What does it make *you* think of?
Source

Curtains!! Have no dress to wear to prom? Take your mom's curtains and wear them to it. I see this model has been a victim of the "feet snatcher" as well


----------



## Darla (May 6, 2008)

Nury,

i like this prom dress theme you've got going on.

this is actually better than some of the stuff i recall from my prom. In fact i would like to just forget my prom completely. this post isn't helping


----------



## Lia (May 6, 2008)

LOL

It really look like curtains...


----------



## Beyonce Welch (May 6, 2008)

*I like it.*


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2008)

It definitely is Barbie meets Disney!


----------



## Karren (May 6, 2008)

Well it reminds me of Carol Burnett's "Went with the wind" skit!! Lol. I'd try it on!! But then again I'd try on anything that looks like a dress!


----------



## dancer01 (May 6, 2008)

I think I like this one.


----------



## Bec688 (May 6, 2008)

I like the top half of the dress, the bottom is too... curtainy for my tastes.


----------



## katina74 (May 6, 2008)

I like it


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 6, 2008)

It's not BAD.....

I like the color.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 7, 2008)

Ugh! They definitely remind me of swag curtains.


----------



## Anthea (May 7, 2008)

Like Bec, I like the top half of the dress and I do like the colour.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 7, 2008)

it reminds me of a bad cake.

and of some of the prom dresses i saw at the one prom i went to.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 7, 2008)

its not bad

really.


----------



## McRubel (May 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it reminds me of a bad cake.
and of some of the prom dresses i saw at the one prom i went to.

Yeah. It looks like a birthday cake or something!


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 7, 2008)

haha, well i have seen worse, but this is still pretty bad.

*sigh* prom for me is in 3 days!!! I can't wait to post pics of me in my dress


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

you know those dolls that sit on top of the toilet with toilet rolls inside?

it looks like the dresses they wear!


----------



## aney (May 7, 2008)

hm... maybe if it weren't pink... and without the lower part!


----------



## speedy (May 7, 2008)

I don't like it, but the colour is nice.


----------



## monniej (May 7, 2008)

way too much!


----------



## Kokane (May 7, 2008)

not something I'd wear, but it could be worse


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

dripping pepto bismal....was my thought!


----------



## magosienne (May 7, 2008)

ugh. althought the upper part looks really nice, the bottom looks like taken from a curtain.


----------

